# shrimp report oak hill 02/24/08



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

soon to be back in the surf meanwhile shrimping

went south a little, water waz cloudy and full of grass 
dipped almost 2 gallons from 1am to 4am 
current waz Strong, most were large


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Oak Hill Shrimping*

Good Size -Thanks for the Report how far south did you go? Do you have a pic of your set up?


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Nice..gotta love the Oak Chilln


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

good to know they're beginning to run large. Looking forward to dipping out at Oak Hill soon.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I am drooling just looking at those ....
Peel them and wrap in procuitto and pan fry like scampi with garlic and butter...:beer:


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

went just south just past the wall
no pic on setup will post later
i use a dip net round and a frame 3x5


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Where are you getting these shrimp? off a bridge or in a boat??


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

boat


----------

